# Cold smoked bacon...



## daveomak

...UPDATE... 11/6...  getting there...   .......done after 32 hours of smoke.....
...........
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 .......
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
...

...done after 32 hours of smoke..







Rubbed down   ..............................................Water added .......





	

		
			
		

		
	
... 
	

		
			
		

		
	







In the refer to dry and age for 5 days..






It's time !!!   Divided a belly into 3rd's..  Weighed out cure, Kosher salt and white sugar for each slab...  Cure#1 0.25% = 1.1 grams per pound, salt 1.75% = 8 grams per pound, sugar 1% 4 grams per pound...   rubbed down the bellies and loosely vac packed with a couple TBS of water added...  into the refer at ~38F for 14 days... Turned, flipped and gave a rub to the bags daily...  Removed from the bags, lightly rinsed and dried...  placed on wire rack and into the refer to dehydrate and let the stuff mingle in the meat... 5 days later, the meat "almost" quit losing weight..  It lost 260 grams in 5 days... 10/30 to 11/4...  30 grams the last day..






	

		
			
		

		
	
...
	

		
			
		

		
	







Now it's hanging in the smoker to warm up...  At 38ish degrees meat temp, the smoker won't draw... I've got to get the meat above ambient so the smoker will draft...
Smoker is at ~70 F...






	

		
			
		

		
	
...
	

		
			
		

		
	







40% cob... 40% Alder... 20% Mesquite  .....  Home made dust from pellets...

I really like the home made dust...  Very thin smoke... I used it on my last ham...






I'm planning on a full tray of dust each day...  Let the belly sit overnight in the smoker and burn another tray of dust...  Maybe for 3 or 4 days....  Time and color will tell...

Pellicle is forming nicely on the meat..  In a few hours, I will add smoke...

Got the smoke going.... Nice very "Thin blue Smoke" ...  FWIW... @tjohnson Todd is a genius for inventing the AMNS, AMNPS and AMNTS....  He surely made life easy and helped us make great smoked foods...  Thank you Todd.....

bblater....


----------



## SmokinAl

Sounds like a well thought plan Dave!
Looking forward to seeing those BLT's!!
Al


----------



## atomicsmoke

Dave

Your life must be so boring. Having perfected all these methods...cooking all this great meats and knowing you will get exactly what you wanted. No surprises, no fails....boring.

That ham is popping out of the web page. Just awesome.


----------



## redheelerdog

Mornin Dave, the weather is great again for smoking!

Looking good.


----------



## GaryHibbert

Great start Dave.  Looking forward to seeing the finish.
Gary


----------



## zwiller

LIKE.  That is some serious artisan bacon.   Just used dust on some cheese last weekend for the first time: mind blown.  Whole other level...  How much time are you getting per row on your DIY dust?


----------



## chef jimmyj

Great details, thanks Dave...JJ


----------



## daveomak

zwiller said:


> LIKE.  That is some serious artisan bacon.   Just used dust on some cheese last weekend for the first time: mind blown.  Whole other level...  How much time are you getting per row on your DIY dust?



I'm getting about 4 hours out of a full AMNPS...


----------



## daveomak

Well, I used 2 full trays of dust the first day....   I will weigh the tray of dust to see just how much there is....  
Stay tuned...   LOL ...


----------



## daveomak

OK....  Well, I just had to weigh out the dust....
DUST .............. ~80 grams for a full AMNPS....  burns ~ 4 hours....   20 grams per hour......
PELLETS .......... ~454 grams for a full AMNPS ...  burns ~ 10 hours  ...   45 grams per hour......

I think, that explains the nice clean smoke on the meat...  More thinner smoke...  HAHAHA.....  More chance to "consume" creosotes.....   Mo betta flava....   It's 2:30 AM.... what did you expect....  _SANITY !!!!_


----------



## daveomak

atomicsmoke said:


> Dave
> 
> Your life must be so boring. Having perfected all these methods...cooking all this great meats and knowing you will get exactly what you wanted. No surprises, no fails....boring.
> 
> That ham is popping out of the web page. Just awesome.



Well, Atomic...  Like you, I experiment and use my notes, as to not screw up too bad...  I do get lucky a lot of the time....



redheelerdog said:


> Mornin Dave, the weather is great again for smoking!
> 
> Looking good.



Perfect for cold smoking...  Not so perfect for finishing up yard work...  Too many  leaves on the ground...


----------



## ab canuck

Dave that ham looks Beautiful!!! I will be doing bacon soon hopefully over Xmas break at the latest, Great details and I may even be trying that dust. I'll be watching the results and Yes taking notes. Somehow somewhere my notebook is gone and of course no one knows where that went or is...... I may have to transfer it to a word doc and save on my comp.


----------



## daveomak

When making dust, I just made a new batch...  Wetted the pellets with hot water...  stirred to break up the pellets and then dried the dust...  No need to put in a blender...    LESS FINES also...  more better dust......
I'm going to revise the amount of pellets I turn to dust...  since the AMNPS uses 80 grams per load, I'm only gonna make 1/2# at one time... 250 grams of pellets...  easier to dry...  takes less time in the oven at 250F...  easier to handle....  
That will give me 4 AMNPS loads.....

100 grams + 100 grams + 50 grams ....


----------



## ddufore

Dave. I like your method for making dust. I have a dehydrator and will use it to dry it. Plan to cold smoke some BBB in the near future.


----------



## daveomak

Dehydrator will take a loooooonnnnnnnnng time....  but it will work.....


----------



## ddufore

I’m retired so I have the time and I am in no hurry.


----------



## daveomak




----------



## daveomak

Update...  Today the bacon has had 24 hours of smoke added since Sunday early morning...  so, that's 8 hrs Sun., 8 hrs Mon., and 8 hrs Tue.....  today....  Looks good but I'm gonna add more...   
I surely do love the dust for fuel.....  I'm leaving the bellies hanging in the smoker 24-7...   I will leave it hang for several days when the smoke additions are done...   It needs an equalizing - breathing - resting time before slicing..  It will also lose more weight, intensifying the flavor, which is good...


----------



## tropics

daveomak said:


> Update...  Today the bacon has had 24 hours of smoke added since Sunday early morning...  so, that's 8 hrs Sun., 8 hrs Mon., and 8 hrs Tue.....  today....  Looks good but I'm gonna add more...
> I surely do love the dust for fuel.....  I'm leaving the bellies hanging in the smoker 24-7...   I will leave it hang for several days when the smoke additions are done...   It needs an equalizing - breathing - resting time before slicing..  It will also lose more weight, intensifying the flavor, which is good...
> View attachment 379876



Dave very nice I like the way you did the pellets,going to dry some myself for cheese.Thanks Points
Richie


----------



## browneyesvictim

Way to go Dave! I've got another 4 slabs of bellies going now. You know I have always just burnt pellets for everything and haven't tried dust yet. Dunno why. But I think you have convinced me to smoke this batch with dust and see. Do you think dust will work the same with a "warm" smoke at ~100' to 130'? I have found I need way less pellets to take on the desired smoke at that temp, curious what the difference will be with dust.


----------



## daveomak

The dust should work fine....  I remember when.....   dust would bust into flame at smoker higher temps...  could have been the single wall separation divider in the tray ...   I don't know...  Anywho....  add all the smoke you want at lower temps then crank up the heat... I'd keep the heat below the fat melt point...   
I just made another batch of dust...   cob, pit choice and mesquite...  I'm trying to save my Alder for salmon...  Looks like Todd's gonna get another order in 6 months or so..  100-100-50 grams....  My 1/2 sheet pan has about 3/4" wet dust on it...  should dry really fast...


----------



## tropics

daveomak said:


> The dust should work fine....  I remember when.....   dust would bust into flame at smoker higher temps...  could have been the single wall separation divider in the tray ...   I don't know...  Anywho....  add all the smoke you want at lower temps then crank up the heat... I'd keep the heat below the fat melt point...
> I just made another batch of dust...   cob, pit choice and mesquite...  I'm trying to save my Alder for salmon...  Looks like Todd's gonna get another order in 6 months or so..  100-100-50 grams....  My 1/2 sheet pan has about 3/4" wet dust on it...  should dry really fast...


Dave did you make a post on making the dust? I just put some pellets in a bowl,they puff up fast LOL
Richie


----------



## daveomak

Yes....,  but I put the wet pellets in a blender....  DON'T DO THAT.....   Makes too much fine dust....    Decant the excess water after they are all broken up....  I put a layer of foil on the sheet pan for easier clean up...   I'll take a picture....

..........See the steam ???


----------



## ddufore

Dave
Made a batch of dust today. It’s about 50-30-20 cob, apple, and hickory. Couldn’t use the dehydrator because the mats were too porous. The dust would have passed through. This stuff looks awesome. I lit one row in the pellet burner and it went about an hour. I have enough to last me at least a year. Plan to do some bacon and cheese soon. Can’t wait.


----------



## tropics

daveomak said:


> Yes....,  but I put the wet pellets in a blender....  DON'T DO THAT.....   Makes too much fine dust....    Decant the excess water after they are all broken up....  I put a layer of foil on the sheet pan for easier clean up...   I'll take a picture....
> 
> ..........See the steam ???
> View attachment 379906


Dave yes I see a trace of steam in the center back!!
Richie


----------



## nanuk

I grabbed a couple large bags of router/planer shavings from a woodworker doing maple cabinets.

I stuff them in my tube hard and 3 ft of tube burns about 5 hours or more.
Nice light smoke and gentle soft flavour.

I made dust, and a tray, and it works, but I don't have my "mailbox" mod done yet as life got in my way.

but it is darned easy to make dust from pellets.


----------



## daveomak

That's almost it....  It's gonna sit in the smoker for a week maybe... It's gotta age like a good steak...  
32 hours of smoke and it looks pretty good...  I'm keeping 1...  skipper of the purse seiner is getting 1... and my neighbor that takes care of my cherry trees and brings me fresh apples is getting 1....    Must be time to head to Costco for more...
The pellet dust and cold smoke sure does a number on pig....  A#1...  













_*Thanks for lookin'*_....   Dave


.


----------



## tropics

Very nice
Richie


----------



## daveomak

Final update....   I weighed the belly...  the 3 pieces weighed 8.04#'s....  Original weight was 9.2#'s.....  
Total loss is 12.6%....   That concentrates the flavor and tenderizes the meat like an aged steak...   I will partially freeze some and slice it tomorrow....


----------



## chopsaw

That looks fantastic . Love the color .


----------



## daveomak

Thanks....  It sure looks good....  Now if it tastes as good as it look, I'll be happy as a


----------



## GaryHibbert

Wow.  Just WOW!!  Dave that bacon looks downright fantastic.
POINT
Gary


----------



## daveomak

32 hours is too much smoke for me...  I'm going back to less smoke.....


----------



## ddufore

What are you thinking, Dave?  The last time I did bacon, I did an amnps full of pellets waited a day and did another one. After letting it age a couple weeks it tasted good to me.


----------



## daveomak

This was 8 AMNPS trays full of dust...   32 hours smoke.. over 4 days....  I used to smoke bacon....  1 1/2 rows of pellets per day for 2 days...    that's 1# of pellets total...  
8 trays @ 80 grams per tray is 1.4 #'s of dust...   
I guess the dust adds A LOT more smoke to the meat based on weight...  
I "assumed" (stupid me) the wood weight would have something to do with the amount of smoke the meat absorbed....
Now I'm trying to think....  Since the smoke was really thin, how in the hell did the meat absorb so much smoke when only 40% more wood was used....  
There's more scientific stuff to this than I figured...
I DO KNOW, when cold smoking, the meat does absorb smoke all the way through the meat...  where warm smoking, the smoke is generally only on or near the surface...
I'm thinking....  4 hours of dust per day, for 2 days will be my next batch...  Hell, I couldn't taste the bacon....  only smoke... That is not what I'm looking for...


----------



## zwiller

Dave, how long of a rest after smoking?  Also, did you rest your last batch in smoker like this time?


----------



## daveomak

Last batch sat for 2 or 3 days in the smoker at 35-65 F...  It was in the smoker the entire time...  When I baked it, I could see smoke all the way through the slice...  It was even smoke coloring...    Boy, it sure took on the smoke..


----------



## SonnyE

ddufore said:


> Dave. I like your method for making dust. I have a dehydrator and will use it to dry it. Plan to cold smoke some BBB in the near future.



One way to dry out liquids or wet dust could be to use fruit leather trays in your dehydrator.
Use gloves when scrunching up the dried pellet dust to avoid splinters in your finners.

Me being me, I just had to have the optional extra accessories... :oops:


----------



## browneyesvictim

I just smoked up 20 lbs of belly bacon this weekend. This was the first time using dust for me, and your method worked flawlessly. The pellets (Todds) broke up pretty good just using a wooden spoon in the bowl 75% Cherry and 25% sugar maple. Dried out just fine at 250' spread out on a rimmed cookie sheet. Dust burned beautifully for around 4 hours. I burnt just 2 trays but kept MES at 100' They are tucked in back in the refrigerator for a few more days for the smoke to penetrate and age some more. Color and texture is awesome!


----------



## daveomak

Glad it worked out for you...   I think the dust is awesome and I'm also thinking of using it for all my smoking....


----------



## SonnyE

I'm convinced. While my slabs are curing, I'm working on the background.
I have a nice heavy square aluminum pan that fits in my smoker. I've used it before to dry out pellets before smoking with them.
I think I'll try decomposing some pellets into dust, then dry it in preparation for Sm00kerdaze. 

OK. Doing five double hand scoops, Apple Pellets. Two pans, split between, and trying out the new Inkbird. So far, not liking the alarms. Been backing out of them. Getting too many low temperature alarms.
Easy to dissolve. Added water from our filtered water tap (RO) until the pellets swelled up and come all apart. Just trays of sawdust now, albeit wet sawdust.
I used filtered water so no cooties from our crap... I mean tap... water contaminated the wood.
Set the MES for 6 hours at 275°, and a 1 hour alarm for stirring on the temp app.
Away we go. Time for a nap.


----------



## daveomak

Beer time maybe.....


----------



## SonnyE

daveomak said:


> Beer time maybe.....



That's what brought on the naptime.... :oops:;)

The dust came out great. I made enough to last me several trays full. About 2 gallons.

I filled my AMNPS tray and lit her off. Worked great.
I transferred it from the MES to the "Mailbox" and long tube to test it in a real world cold smoking configuration.
Burned it all to ash. Seemed the smoke was a bit heavy to me, but I intend to continue to forge ahead with the dust.

Might be that my fuse method will work best for my odd ball set up.
My 'Fuse' is a shallow lay of pellets (33% depth), with an overlay of dust. I've done that with Hickory crushed pellets before. But want to try it with dust made from the same Apple pellets.

Mr. Mad Scientist here. More experimenting to do. But that is some easy to make dust.
I didn't pack it down. And I might have gotten it too high in the tray, looking at your tray of dust, Dave. Still learning, always learning.

Any pointers to offer Dave? The curing is moving right along. :)

Tray of burnt dust...












20181116_154805[1]



__ SonnyE
__ Nov 17, 2018


----------



## daveomak

No pointers... You are doin' good...  The dust smoke may seem heavy, I thought that but it makes no sense to me...  An 80 gram full tray of dust just shouldn't put out anywhere near the smoke that a 450 gram tray of pellets puts out...  even considering a 4 hour burn vs. a 10 hour burn, the numbers don't match up..  BUT..  maybe the dust gives off a different type of smoke...  I know I like the dust smoke...    Must be beer time to analyze the smoke thing....


----------



## SonnyE

Probably right about the weight differences.
And yes, probably does warrant a bit of time in the patio rocking chair...
Watching... pondering... sniffin.... and that kinda work does make one thirsty.  ;)

Besides, anytime there is heat and smoke, there is that safety factor of something cold if a burn occurs...
Now I do realize a pan or bucket of ice water could do the trick. Yes it could. But it doesn't have the same anesthetic properties that beer do. That was my conclusion over the years...
Humm, time to do the morning roll and massage of the curing slabs.

Folks who buy bacon just don't know all the fun they are missing. :D
My Pork Belly bags have all but completely reabsorbed the liquid. 4 days to go before racking.
Do you turn yours when drying? Or just let'r lay?


----------



## daveomak

Just lay 'em flat in the refer...  Hanging in the smoker at 125, while the smoker cools down from it's sterilization thing, and waiting for the smoker to get down around 70 ish... and waiting for the dust to smolder, it's enough to insure the pellicle is formed properly...


----------



## disco

daveomak said:


> ...UPDATE... 11/6...  getting there...   .......done after 32 hours of smoke.....
> ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 379877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 379946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> ...done after 32 hours of smoke..
> View attachment 379947
> 
> 
> 
> Rubbed down   ..............................................Water added .......
> View attachment 379733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 379734
> 
> 
> In the refer to dry and age for 5 days..
> View attachment 379735
> 
> 
> It's time !!!   Divided a belly into 3rd's..  Weighed out cure, Kosher salt and white sugar for each slab...  Cure#1 0.25% = 1.1 grams per pound, salt 1.75% = 8 grams per pound, sugar 1% 4 grams per pound...   rubbed down the bellies and loosely vac packed with a couple TBS of water added...  into the refer at ~38F for 14 days... Turned, flipped and gave a rub to the bags daily...  Removed from the bags, lightly rinsed and dried...  placed on wire rack and into the refer to dehydrate and let the stuff mingle in the meat... 5 days later, the meat "almost" quit losing weight..  It lost 260 grams in 5 days... 10/30 to 11/4...  30 grams the last day..
> 
> View attachment 379737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 379738
> 
> 
> Now it's hanging in the smoker to warm up...  At 38ish degrees meat temp, the smoker won't draw... I've got to get the meat above ambient so the smoker will draft...
> Smoker is at ~70 F...
> 
> View attachment 379740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 379741
> 
> 
> 40% cob... 40% Alder... 20% Mesquite  .....  Home made dust from pellets...
> 
> I really like the home made dust...  Very thin smoke... I used it on my last ham...
> View attachment 379742
> 
> 
> I'm planning on a full tray of dust each day...  Let the belly sit overnight in the smoker and burn another tray of dust...  Maybe for 3 or 4 days....  Time and color will tell...
> 
> Pellicle is forming nicely on the meat..  In a few hours, I will add smoke...
> 
> Got the smoke going.... Nice very "Thin blue Smoke" ...  FWIW... @tjohnson Todd is a genius for inventing the AMNS, AMNPS and AMNTS....  He surely made life easy and helped us make great smoked foods...  Thank you Todd.....
> 
> bblater....


Great post, Dave! Big like.


----------



## daveomak

Thanks Disco...


----------



## SonnyE

daveomak said:


> Removed from the bags, lightly rinsed and dried... _placed on wire rack and into the refer to dehydrate and let the stuff mingle in the meat_... 5 days later, the meat "almost" quit losing weight



That was what I thought I saw. OK, let em lay to dehydrate in the cool. I'm all set.
And Hanging in the smoker while cooling down. Sounds good!
Ordering some additional hangers.
Thanks Dave!


----------



## pugsbrew

OK, how do you guys dry your pellet dust after wetting pellets?  Oven on what temp/how long?


----------



## SonnyE

pugsbrew said:


> OK, how do you guys dry your pellet dust after wetting pellets?  Oven on what temp?



I do NOT use the Microwave, nor oven in the house. It stinks up the house.
I use my MES to dry, so far.*
I add water as needed to get the pellets to swell and dissolve. A little at a time, making a damp meal out of the pellets.
In my MES 30, 1/4 size steam table pans fit nicely. I put the wood meal into a pan, set the MES on 275° and let it dry out the sawdust.
Stirring about each hour, it dries out and makes some of the nicest sawdust. 
After mine's dry, I have these plastic pails I store it in. Think 5 gallon with screw on lids if you can find them.
These pails also make it easy to load up the AMNPS tray.
I press the dust with my big fat thumbs to compress it into the troughs a bit.

* - I have not tried using my dehydrator to dry saw dust made from pellets. But it has been on my mind. (I have the fruit roll-up trays I could use.)

Hope that helps.


----------



## daveomak

I use the oven...  foil lined 1/2 sheet pan...  I like making dust in small batches...  dries faster...


----------



## SonnyE

daveomak said:


> I use the oven...  foil lined 1/2 sheet pan...  I like making dust in small batches...  dries faster...
> 
> View attachment 387534



Good point Dave.
Last batch I made was one of those "My eyes were bigger than my belly" scenarios.
It took DAYS to dry the mountain out...
Never again. One half-pan swelled into 3 as things went along. It was scary! 

But I'm a total convert to using dust. Best flavor of smoke there is!


----------



## indaswamp

Just want to add here that Dave's coarse pellet dust will work in the new AMNTS Oval....

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...be-will-burn-daves-coarse-pellet-dust.284931/


----------



## indaswamp

daveomak said:


> Now I'm trying to think.... Since the smoke was really thin, how in the hell did the meat absorb so much smoke when only 40% more wood was used....
> There's more scientific stuff to this than I figured...


Dave, the thin smoke is made up of much smaller particles and smaller compounds at a higher concentration....they stick to the meat a whole lot easier than the larger particles in white smoke from pellets. And, the TBS will penetrate much easier than thicker white smoke.  Which is why I am very particular about getting that TBS.

At least that is what I have researched.....can't remember where I read that at though.....


----------



## daveomak




----------



## Bearcarver

My Thanks to Indaswamp for bumping this one up, because it's another Great one that got by me for a long time!!
The Bacon and Ham look Awesome.
Nice try on sneaking it by me, Dave---It almost worked! LOL
Like.

Bear


----------



## hondabbq

I have 25 lbs of belly coming out of cure this Wednesday and wanted to give this dust thing a try. 
It was pretty interesting how fast the pellets swelled up and the sound. It was like Rice Krispies. 
Thankfully I read one of the last posts about swelling 3 times the size. I think it’s 4 times. Wowzers. 
Got some food in the oven so I can’t use that right now. 
Has anyone just let it dry on the counter in sheet pans?


----------



## indaswamp

hondabbq said:


> I have 25 lbs of belly coming out of cure this Wednesday and wanted to give this dust thing a try.
> It was pretty interesting how fast the pellets swelled up and the sound. It was like Rice Krispies.
> Thankfully I read one of the last posts about swelling 3 times the size. I think it’s 4 times. Wowzers.
> Got some food in the oven so I can’t use that right now.
> Has anyone just let it dry on the counter in sheet pans?


Will not evaporate water fast enough at room temperature to be able to use by Weds.

When you are finished baking your food, drop the temp down to 250~270 and put the pans in the oven for 2 hours. when time is up, sht to oven off nd leave the pellets in the oven overnight. They will be perfectly dry by morning and ready for loading into smoke generator...


----------



## hondabbq

indaswamp said:


> Will not evaporate water fast enough at room temperature to be able to use by Weds.
> 
> When you are finished baking your food, drop the temp down to 250~270 and put the pans in the oven for 2 hours. when time is up, sht to oven off nd leave the pellets in the oven overnight. They will be perfectly dry by morning and ready for loading into smoke generator...



I don’t need by Wednesday I’m smoking them on Saturday.


----------



## solman

I soak my pellets in half sheet baking pans and leave them in there to dry. I think it takes about a week to dry the upper layer but it's definitely still damp on the bottom even after a week.

You could try letting it air dry for a week and stick it in the oven if it's not completely dry by Saturday.


----------



## nanuk

I used DaveO's method to make dust, but my mistake was drying them in the house....   took a couple days to get the smell out.

As for the smoke levels....  I was thinking that the cold smoke would draft slowly, so the smoke would linger more all over the meat, making a more even coverage.  
Also, as IDS says, the finer smoke particles seem to penetrate better.

When I lived up north and we are having numerous forest fires, even when the visibility never got below 6 miles, you could really smell the smoke.
BUT, it penetrated EVERYTHING and took weeks to air out afterword.   VERY light smoke and the smell was everywhere and in everything.
the difference IIRC, when you sit around a fire pit for a day, you can wash your clothes and they will no longer smell.  
But after a week in very light smoke from a forest fire, it would take 3-4 washings before you wouldn't smell smoke.

So I can really see with real world experience that IDS is onto something.   TBS, VERY light TBS over several days....  deep penetration.


----------

